# Gemeinsame Internetverbindung nutzen



## XenonTaurus (2. November 2007)

Hi Leute,

Ich hab auf meinem Rechner Windows Vista installiert und auf dem Laptop Suse Linux 10.2. Ich benutze Wlan (Fritz Wlan USB Stick) über meinen Rechner und normalerweise auch über den Laptop wenn Windows installiert ist... Doch bekannterweise ist das mit Linux und dem Fritz Wlan Stick immer so ne Sache 

Auf jedenfall hab ich den Laptop per Cross an den Rechner angeschlossen um die Internetverbindung des Rechners mit dem Laptop nutzen zu können. Doch Sobald ich unter den Netzwerkeinstellungen am Rechner unter Eigenschaften des LAN Netzwerkes "Gemeinsame Internetverbindung benutzen..." auswähle, werde ich aus dem Wlan Netzwerk rausgeschmissen. Dort steht als Status nur "Nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk".

Sobald ich das Häckchen wieder entferne, funktioniert meine Wlan Verbindung wieder. Doch nun hat die LAN Verbindung wieder eine eingeschränkte Konnektivität...
Wenn ich das ganze bei den WLan Einstellungen mache kommt das gleiche...

Im Linux Arbeitsplatz steht "Sie sind online". Über Browser allerdings eine Site aufzurufen geht nicht. Vom Windows Rechner den Linux Server anzupingen funktioniert. Lediglich die Internetverbindung funktioniert nicht...

Entweder ich stell mich zu doof oder ich hab was übersehen 
Auf baldige Antwort würde ich mich freuen,

xenontaurus


----------



## DJCMay (2. November 2007)

Hi,

erstmal die Frage:

Sind denn die beiden Netzwerke so eingerichtet, dass sie einen unterschiedlichen Adressraum benutzen? D.h. das WLAN hat 192.168.1.x und die LAN 192.168.2.x?


----------



## XenonTaurus (3. November 2007)

yep... hm... ich denke es liegt an dns und gateway einstellungen vllt. sollte ich mal ne überbrückung versuchen?


----------

